# Origin: Sim City 2000 derzeit kostenlos zum Download



## Gast1669461003 (10. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin: Sim City 2000 derzeit kostenlos zum Download* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin: Sim City 2000 derzeit kostenlos zum Download


----------



## S04Rhyno (10. Dezember 2014)

Facebook-Überschrift: EA verschenkt neues Spiel bei Origin

Klickfängerei vom Feinsten, so albern.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Wieso?  Das Game wird tatsächlich verschenkt.


----------



## ChiefScharief (10. Dezember 2014)

Fürn Arsch.


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso?  Das Game wird tatsächlich verschenkt.



Ging wohl um das "neu" in der Überschrift.



ChiefScharief schrieb:


> Fürn Arsch.


Du, ich, wer, wie, was?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Ah wegen dem "neu". Wer logisch nachdenkt kann sich an 2 Fingern abzählen daß ein Publisher ein wirklich neues Spiel nur verschenkt bei irgendwelchen Spezialaktionen (Online-Adventskalenderbeigabe oder irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen). Aber nicht mal nebenbei für 14  Tage oder 4 Wochen an alle die auf deren Seite vorbeischauen. Ansonsten braucht man damit nicht zu rechnen. Aber ich habs mir geholt. Andere Publisher verschenken gar keine Games und es geht auch.


----------



## HpBanger (10. Dezember 2014)

Mit "neu" ist natürlich gemeint, dass es jetzt ein anderes, "neues" Spiel auf´s Haus gibt.  Das "alte" war meines Wissen Bejewled 3. Ist doch klar das die kein BF4 o.ä. verschenken. Also bevor hier wieder gehated wird vonwegen "Klickfängerei" oder sonstigem, bitte mal nachdenken!


----------



## MarcHatke (10. Dezember 2014)

HpBanger schrieb:


> Mit "neu" ist natürlich gemeint, dass es jetzt ein anderes, "neues" Spiel auf´s Haus gibt.  Das "alte" war meines Wissen Bejewled 3. Ist doch klar das die kein BF4 o.ä. verschenken. Also bevor hier wieder gehated wird vonwegen "Klickfängerei" oder sonstigem, bitte mal nachdenken!



Genau so war es natürlich gemeint. Danke für die stimmige Erklärung. 

Marc


----------



## USA911 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde die aktion richtig gut! Endlich kommt man wieder an Spiele die man früher zu seiner Jugend gespielt hat!!!

Vorallem laufen die, ohne das man Stunden investieren muß um sie zum laufen zubekommen auf den neuen Systemen. Würde mich freuen, wenn es mehr Spiele aus unserer Jugend geben würde!!!


----------



## OptikRec0rds (10. Dezember 2014)

HpBanger schrieb:


> Mit "neu" ist natürlich gemeint, dass es jetzt ein anderes, "neues" Spiel auf´s Haus gibt.  Das "alte" war meines Wissen Bejewled 3. Ist doch klar das die kein BF4 o.ä. verschenken. Also bevor hier wieder gehated wird vonwegen "Klickfängerei" oder sonstigem, bitte mal nachdenken!



ahc bf3 gabs auch ne zeit lang


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2014)

ich find das gut, weil das der Teil ist den ich nie spielen könnte weil der Rechner zu schwach war und dann mit SC3000 nimmer wirklich spielen musste
Es ist halt eher was für diese Generation


----------



## Headbanger79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Na da sag ich doch nicht nein, habe das früher bis zum Umfallen gezockt


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2014)

Zur Info: Allerdings wohl nur auf Englisch. Ich konnte bei mir jedenfalls beim Hinzufügen keine andere Sprache auswählen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zur Info: Allerdings wohl nur auf Englisch. Ich konnte bei mir jedenfalls beim Hinzufügen keine andere Sprache auswählen.


Das ist korrekt. Hab ich bereits gestern festgestellt.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2014)

Sim City 2000 fand ich damals klasse, gleich mal laden.


----------



## MadFox80 (11. Dezember 2014)

Niiiiiice! Gleich mal "saugen"


----------



## muggli (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich halte es für bedenklich, dass in einem Bericht auf der Website einer Spielezeitschrift, der man doch eine gewisse Neutralität zutraute, offen und einseitig für die Rabattaktionen eines einzelnen Distributors geworben wird.
Hört, hört, entsprechende Aktionen gibt es auch von Steam, Uplay, et cetera und pepe.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2014)

muggli schrieb:


> Ich halte es für bedenklich, dass in einem Bericht auf der Website einer Spielezeitschrift, der man doch eine gewisse Neutralität zutraute, offen und einseitig für die Rabattaktionen eines einzelnen Distributors geworben wird.
> Hört, hört, entsprechende Aktionen gibt es auch von Steam, Uplay, et cetera und pepe.



ahja
*facepalm*
Wieder ein typischer EA Hater der *ignoriert *das es diese Artikel auch zu anden Aktionen gibt von GoG.com oder Valve gibt 
Wie z.B. gestern der Artikel über den von Paypal gespoilerten Start des Wintersales, Q.E.D.
Was soll daran bedenklich sein oder nicht neutral wenn man wie alle anderen Websiten schreibt das es da grade was für Lau gibt
Also manche ... 
Ja, wie kann man nur Positiv über EA berichten und wirklich Neutral sein ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Dezember 2014)

muggli schrieb:


> Ich halte es für bedenklich, dass in einem Bericht auf der Website einer Spielezeitschrift, der man doch eine gewisse Neutralität zutraute, offen und einseitig für die Rabattaktionen eines einzelnen Distributors geworben wird.
> Hört, hört, entsprechende Aktionen gibt es auch von Steam, Uplay, et cetera und pepe.


Wenn du dich mal auf der Startseite und im forum umguckst: hier werden rabattaktionen vieler seriöser Händler veröffentlicht, nicht nur von origin / EA


----------



## muggli (12. Dezember 2014)

Falsch, zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zählt immer noch die Mass Effekt Trilogie und ich schieße nicht auf EA, sondern auf eine Zeitschrift, die ich abonniert habe und von der ich erwarte, dass sie Spiele und Hardware testet und nicht über Werbeaktionen berichtet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Dezember 2014)

muggli schrieb:


> Ich halte es für bedenklich, dass in einem Bericht auf der Website einer Spielezeitschrift, der man doch eine gewisse Neutralität zutraute, offen und einseitig für die Rabattaktionen eines einzelnen Distributors geworben wird.
> Hört, hört, entsprechende Aktionen gibt es auch von Steam, Uplay, et cetera und pepe.



*hust*
Steam: Winter-Sale beginnt angeblich am 18. Dezember - PayPal informiert Kunden
Steam: Feiertagsauktion gestartet und kurz darauf wegen Exploits wieder gestoppt
Humble Weekly Bundle: Starpoint Gemini 2, Star Drive und weitere Spiele von Iceberg Interactive

Das sind gerade mal die aktuellsten Aktionen, im Archiv findest bestimmt eine Menge mehr.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2014)

muggli schrieb:


> Falsch, zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zählt immer noch die Mass Effekt Trilogie und ich schieße nicht auf EA, sondern auf eine Zeitschrift, die ich abonniert habe und von der ich erwarte, dass sie Spiele und Hardware testet und nicht über Werbeaktionen berichtet.



anderst ausgedrückt die Leute sollen nicht darüber informiert werden obwohl das ein Spielethema ist und vorallem auf jeder anderen Website steht
ziemlich fragwürdige Herleitung


----------



## muggli (12. Dezember 2014)

Zu "Hust": Ja, somit hat mir ein anderer Konsument von den anderen Aktionen berichtet, was ich aber an Ort und Stelle von dem Verfasser des Artikels erwartet hätte, den ich nur zufällig gelesen habe.

Also vielen Dank, jetzt bin ich informierter als zuvor


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Dezember 2014)

muggli schrieb:


> Hört, hört, entsprechende Aktionen gibt es auch von Steam, Uplay, et cetera und pepe.



Worüber wir regelmäßig berichten. Insbesondere bei Steam und Humble-Aktionen, auch Gog.com und andere gehören zu den Standard-Themen, alles mit der Suche nachzuvollziehen und von Bob mit Beispielen belegt. Über Einseitigkeit kann sich also niemand beschweren. Dass nicht alle Aktionen berücksichtigt werden können, weil es inzwischen einfach bereits zu viele gibt, sollte logisch sein. Die großen sind aber immer dabei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2014)

Das stimmt. Ihr berichtet eigentlich über alle möglichen (großen) Rabattaktionen. Und für alles kleinere haben wir ja auch den Schnäppchenthread im Forum


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ihr berichtet eigentlich über alle möglichen (großen) Rabattaktionen. Und für alles kleinere haben wir ja auch den Schnäppchenthread im Forum



Der auch, logischerweise immer aktueller ist als irgendwelche News auf der Main.



Also dieses EA Gehate geht mir in letzter zeit auch so ziemlich auf die Nüsse.
Zumal sich EA/Origin in letzter Zeit, nicht nur wegen diverser Rabatte sehr viel Mühe gibt.

Gerade auch Origin läuft, zumindest bei mir zig mal flüssiger als der blöde vollkommen überladene Steam Launcher.




muggli schrieb:


> Falsch, zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zählt immer noch die Mass Effekt Trilogie und ich schieße nicht auf EA, sondern auf eine Zeitschrift, die ich abonniert habe und von der ich erwarte, dass sie Spiele und Hardware testet und nicht über Werbeaktionen berichtet.



Ich wusste gar nicht, das man die Webpage hier auch abonnieren kann.


----------



## BuggyDerClown (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe es mir natürlich geholt aber installiert habe ich noch nicht. Vielleicht werde ich es mal zocken, aber die Grafik gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so viel. Immerhin ist es ein altes Spiel, ich weis es. Aber ich mag es trotzdem nicht solche Spiele zu spielen. Falls es nicht viel Speicher abnimmt, werde ich es mal spielen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (14. Dezember 2014)

Leider nur in Englisch verfügbar. Es gibt gibt keine anderssprachige Version davon.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2014)

ich hab´s hinbekommen den Vorgänger mit 8 auf Englisch zu spielen, stellt euch nicht so an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab´s hinbekommen den Vorgänger mit 8 auf Englisch zu spielen, stellt euch nicht so an


Stimmt im Grunde ja, mal von einigen Statistiken und News abgesehen ist man ja sonst auf keine Texte großartig angewiesen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt im Grunde ja, mal von einigen Statistiken und News abgesehen ist man ja sonst auf keine Texte großartig angewiesen.



nja und so sind die Statistiken auch nicht mal sonderlich Umfangreich das man sich nicht merken könnte das Residential Wohngebiete bedeutet
bei Dragon Age oder sowas kann man es durchaus verstehen, aber bei einem solchen Spiel und das so alt ist, kann man sich nicht wirklich beschweren


----------

